# Is he a black & tan?



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Is he a black & tan? We're about to rescue him and I was just wondering.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*

Looks like a beautiful black and tan to me.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*

No, this is a Black and Tan


----------



## kafreeman (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*



> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarNo, this is a Black and Tan


You made me thirsty...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*

Yep! He's a black and tan blanket back. Cute boy!!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*

Sure is a black and tan







and a cute one at that!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*

yes, he is a black and tan


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Is he a black & tan?*

Guinness isn't a half bad name for him either!


----------

